# help 3165 engine



## missydude (Mar 23, 2011)

hi i aske here about my motor cutting out after about an hour and wont restart until cool you guys said its the coils so i changed them myself im not the greatest mac. but i got it togeather and it jumped out of the gate so i thought we did it till today same thing help


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

missydude said:


> hi i aske here about my motor cutting out after about an hour and wont restart until cool you guys said its the coils so i changed them myself im not the greatest mac. but i got it togeather and it jumped out of the gate so i thought we did it till today same thing help



Did you gap those coils at .010ths to .012ths on the air gap? Also have you done any pm on it like fuel filter,etc??


----------

